# fruit fly inserts



## hibiscusmile (Jan 15, 2009)

I started using this corrugated cardboard back in nov, to see how it would work for the fruit flys cultures, and it is great, I am putting it on my site if anyone is interested. All you do is make the culture and roll the corrugated board up and stick down into the culture, add the flies and snap on the lid, you will have so many maggots rolling and crawling around on it, it will make u smile, it does me...see  , told ya! Here some pics, the fruit fly cultures are all white with new maggots just starting to crawl up and the one on the right is where they are moving up the roll. Whats great about this, is the maggots crawl inside the wiggles in the roll and on the outside, giving them plenty of room and the cardboard soaks up all the extra water leaving the maggots a solid medium!


----------



## kamakiri (Jan 15, 2009)

Nice! It also looks like it would hold the media better during shipping...


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 15, 2009)

Yes Rebecca, the ones I ordered from you back when (I think it was in Nov.) did really well with the cardboard. I was wondering what exactly that stuff was, lol! Great idea....


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 15, 2009)

I think it is doing good in shipping and I started using the 24 oz cups too, only because I fill them the same, but am hoping for feedback on how they ship, it is less messy than a lot of excelsior.


----------



## kamakiri (Jan 15, 2009)

hibiscusmile said:


> I think it is doing good in shipping and I started using the 24 oz cups too, only because I fill them the same, but am hoping for feedback on how they ship, it is less messy than a lot of excelsior.


Would've added a tub to my last order if only I knew!

But I've also started most of my cultures in 24 oz cups too. I thought the extra size was unnecessary and didn't seem to help production.

I've also considered making one in the C*stCo sized pretzel tubs I use...just for the fun of it! Use a half gallon of apple sauce worth of media and start it with an entire mature culture.  A million feeders from the *MegaCulture*! hahaha!


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 15, 2009)

kamakiri said:


> I've also considered making one in the C*stCo sized pretzel tubs I use...just for the fun of it! Use a half gallon of apple sauce worth of media and start it with an entire mature culture.  A million feeders from the *MegaCulture*! hahaha!


Omg... imagine if you accidentally left the lid off that one!  Sounds neat, but also sounds like it would be more difficult to handle and manage with the transferring of flies.


----------



## Rick (Jan 15, 2009)

I like that idea. You sure don't use much medium.


----------



## kamakiri (Jan 15, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> Omg... imagine if you accidentally left the lid off that one!  Sounds neat, but also sounds like it would be more difficult to handle and manage with the transferring of flies.


 :huh: Didn't you see my thread on FF transferring? I just have to hook up the *Fly Hose* to it!  Transfer a million flies without any escapees!

But yeah, leaving the lid off might strain marital, pet, and neighbor relations... &lt;_&lt;


----------



## The_Asa (Jan 15, 2009)

I like it a lot better than coffee filters...those get kinda soggy


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 15, 2009)

kamakiri said:


> :huh: Didn't you see my thread on FF transferring? I just have to hook up the *Fly Hose* to it!  Transfer a million flies without any escapees!But yeah, leaving the lid off might strain marital, pet, and neighbor relations... &lt;_&lt;


Oh yeah... I didn't think about the razzle dazzle *Fly Hose *you made!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 15, 2009)

:lol: I tried the hose thing, didn't work, flies didn't want to travel the distance ha ha ha, I had more work getting them out then it was worth!


----------



## kamakiri (Jan 16, 2009)

You should just flick/tap the hose...they'll come out. And you forgot to use your *trained* flies!  

Found some of this stuff in the warehouse at work...rolled some up and put it in a hydei culture last night. Looks like it's used as packing material. Not sure what it's called.


----------



## kamakiri (Feb 20, 2009)

Just coffee filters, but this is what I've been using lately. Made from cutting the center 1/3rd of several filters out. The centers are also made into cones and stuck in too. A little more labor intensive than I care for, but is stays in place when inverting the entire tub. Total depth is about 2", and I stick it straight into the FF media.


----------



## revmdn (Feb 20, 2009)

Rebecca the cardboard works great. Another great idea.


----------



## nasty bugger (Feb 20, 2009)

K's looks nice, but I read that the more filters you use, the faster the media dries out, but I ain't knowin'.

I would assume, not confirmed yet, that unless you have a bunch of layers in there, that you don't need alot of perching/drying area for larva and pup's.

I've been reading a book on dart frog culturing, and the author goes into decent detail on fruit fly culturing.

A book authored by amanda and greg sihler, if you have an inkling to peruse it.

It may even be available at your local library, or through an inter-library loan.

They say that fruit flies like 78 degrees, and at 90 degrees and above the medium goes sterile, so keep them suckers cool.

They say at 10 days Mels will come to life, and 16 days the Hydei will have risen, if the culture is at 78 degrees.

The also say to can the cultures after 28 days cause mites and mold will reduce success and starting a new culture would be better, time wise. They also recommend starting cultures only from the first batch raised from a new culture, as the food will be nutritionally better, and the flies bigger. Sounds like the same info that's in Orin's sticky. Researched and confirmed, again.

The frog book suggests 1:1 water to vinegar though, to avoid mold blooms. They do mention, however, that Hydei cultures don't do well with this vinegar ratio.

The do mention that Larvae has more nutrients in them than the adult flies do. The tell how to harvest the larvae, not pupae, to feed to frogs.

They say to 'capture' escaped fruit flies to put a cup of vinegar with a few drops of dish soap in it in the room, and they will come, and not leave, the cup.

The mention that a piece of fruit in the bottom of the enclosure will attract flies that would otherwise be attempting escape while the enclosure is open. That the fruit also gives the flies a place to hover around and makes it easier for the predator, be it mantis or frog, to hang out and snatch a quick bite. We'll do lunch at the chunk o' apple 'round noonish, ribit?

This book also covers culturing springtales, and rice beetles, she loves you yaa yaa yaa, and phoenix worms, as well as crickets.

Incidently, they say poison dart frogs get their toxins from insects that they get in the wild that get the toxins from plants that they eat, in their natural habitat. That's why dart frogs arent' toxic in captivity. No frog lickin' down 'roun' these here parts...

Enjoy


----------



## kamakiri (Feb 20, 2009)

Lots of great info in your post nasty bugger...Thanks! I'll try to have my wife find the book at the library.

You are correct that the coffee filters can wick and dry the media. I keep the cultures stacked and some with a second lid to baffle the moisture from evaporating too quickly out of the container. So long as the moisture isn't escaping the container too much, the filters also help retain the condensation and collect it from the container sides.

The main reason why I tried this is to provide more structure to the coffee filters which can otherwise get floppy and collapse when wet. It is also why I kept this insert short at 2", but It could probably be reduced to say 1"and still provide enough room for pupae and not cause the little pileups that block-up or clog the media.

So far, they are also not getting as moldy as some of my cardboard inserts have near the end of production. My first thought is that I could use more vinegar for the cardboard inserts...I've also been looking for some of that material used for some open house and political signs that is plastic but is like corrugated cardboard. Didn't find any at the local craft store, but I'll try online later.


----------



## Katnapper (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm having a slight problem with a few of my cultures lately... A couple of the ones with media, coffee filters, and popsicle sticks (the combination I've been experimenting with lately), have been coming away from the bottom of the cup and falling when I invert and tap. I mean the whole caboodle together dislodges and wants to flop down into the other cup! Too dry, too wet, maybe not enough media in the bottom to hold or secure the whole thing in place? Anyone know or take a stab at guessing what might be wrong with these?


----------



## nasty bugger (Feb 20, 2009)

Only time I had problems with the stuff trying to fall out, I use coffee filters, is when you said it was doing it to you, too wet or too dry. Otherwise it's been great.

I have had, a couple of cultures, that the filters collapsed down into the media, but the flies still did really well, and that was one of my most prolific cultures.

I use mostly potato flakes, but I've also done the masa/apple sauce media too, and they both worked well for me, as long as they're not too wet or dry.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 20, 2009)

Usually to dry makes it fall out Kat! I make about a hundred a week and still do not have a wonderful system for it, I get plenty of maggots and flies, its just each culture is different, I use a great big bowl and fruit I cooked off from the fruit trees last summer and I still have some frozen so each batch gets the frozen fruit. The coffee filters work ok if u use enought of them, but I was still haveing to much mositure inthem, is why I went with the cardboard, it soaks it up to within an half inch of the top of the cardboard and from there on it is good, I do not like excelsior in my cultures but find it necessary to ship with. I have tried the cardboard to hold it down, but got no feedback so am using the excelsior again when shipping, other wise it does not go in my cultures, only right before packing.


----------



## Katnapper (Feb 21, 2009)

hibiscusmile said:


> Usually to dry makes it fall out Kat! I make about a hundred a week and still do not have a wonderful system for it, I get plenty of maggots and flies, its just each culture is different, I use a great big bowl and fruit I cooked off from the fruit trees last summer and I still have some frozen so each batch gets the frozen fruit. The coffee filters work ok if u use enought of them, but I was still haveing to much mositure inthem, is why I went with the cardboard, it soaks it up to within an half inch of the top of the cardboard and from there on it is good, I do not like excelsior in my cultures but find it necessary to ship with. I have tried the cardboard to hold it down, but got no feedback so am using the excelsior again when shipping, other wise it does not go in my cultures, only right before packing.


Thanks for the insight on them being too dry, Rebecca... I appreciate it!  It's like you say... each culture ends up being just a little bit different for one reason or another. I just couldn't figure out why a couple of them were suddenly going all floppy on me!

Has anyone tried the plastic screening (like used for needlework projects)? I'm debating trying it along with some coffee filters in my next batch. Experimenting, experimenting! I made up a batch last night with coffee filters, just 2 popsicle sticks (instead of the 5 for each culture that I had been trying), and a very sparse and loose wad of excelsior, lol. I really don't like the excelsior either, and am looking for cheaper alternatives that I like better. Maybe some day one of us will find the perfect system...  :lol:


----------



## kamakiri (Feb 21, 2009)

I've been considering grid types of plastic too, but I keep thinking that anything plastic would need to be anchored or mechanically wedged or it would almost definitely fall out.

I am also trying to ditch excelsior in general, but I don't have the need to ship my cultures...


----------



## riegs22 (Feb 21, 2009)

I remember trying aluminum screening and fiber glass screening and For some reason neither really worked out to great.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 21, 2009)

no, the plastic works a bit, some people use the plastic I have on the site, I never cared for it, but some people do, I have 5 diff sizes of the plastic and the plastic is nice, but so far nothing I have found works like the cardboard, it shreads when the flies work thru it and it makes its own little shredded paper which they seem to love, don't know why, I did ask, but they ignored me :lol: , go figure, I do all the work and they ignore me. Hah! But really, anyone wanting to try it, on your next order, ask me to include some of the corrulated cardboard and I will, all u do it take about 12 inches of it and roll it up and keep about 1/4 inches between each layer and set it down in there, the flies love it to run around on and it does not fall down like the coffee filters and gives more room then the plastic for the maggots to crawl on and does not mold like the excelsior does! Really!


----------



## damizz (Feb 23, 2009)

I tried using the plastic grid from craft stores a couple of years ago. While it did work, I didn't have the same success I do with a material that absorbs moisture. I also had this great plan of reusing the plastic but it just gets too nasty and is a pain to clean for me.


----------



## Katnapper (Feb 23, 2009)

hibiscusmile said:


> no, the plastic works a bit, some people use the plastic I have on the site, I never cared for it, but some people do, I have 5 diff sizes of the plastic and the plastic is nice, but so far nothing I have found works like the cardboard, it shreads when the flies work thru it and it makes its own little shredded paper which they seem to love, don't know why, I did ask, but they ignored me :lol: , go figure, I do all the work and they ignore me. Hah! But really, anyone wanting to try it, on your next order, ask me to include some of the corrulated cardboard and I will, all u do it take about 12 inches of it and roll it up and keep about 1/4 inches between each layer and set it down in there, the flies love it to run around on and it does not fall down like the coffee filters and gives more room then the plastic for the maggots to crawl on and does not mold like the excelsior does! Really!


Rebecca, besides my own thoughts that the corregated cardboard inserts sound like a really good material to use in the cultures, I trust your judgment and recommendations so much I just ordered 2 rolls of it, hehe. I'm obviously planning on liking it!  Thank you for sharing the idea... I appreciate it.  



damizz said:


> I tried using the plastic grid from craft stores a couple of years ago. While it did work, I didn't have the same success I do with a material that absorbs moisture. I also had this great plan of reusing the plastic but it just gets too nasty and is a pain to clean for me.


Damizz, I had the same thoughts. Sounded like it would work pretty good for stability and lots of space for flies to hang out... but wouldn't absorb or help regulate moisture at all. I also had the exact same idea about re-using it, but wondered if I'd really want to scrape and wash each of the inserts too (in addition to cleaning and re-using the cups and lids... which isn't too bad, works great, and saves loads of money!). Your thoughts confirmed my thoughts, lol. :lol:


----------



## kamakiri (Feb 23, 2009)

Rebecca,

I can't fint the link to your inserts. I see a 'Fruit Fly Paper' listing, but does not appear to be linked. Lemme know!


----------



## Katnapper (Feb 23, 2009)

kamakiri said:


> Rebecca,I can't fint the link to your inserts. I see a 'Fruit Fly Paper' listing, but does not appear to be linked. Lemme know!


I had searched for it too but couldn't find it. So I ordered from somewhere else.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 23, 2009)

I am so slow at putting on the old site, just email me and I will send it for anyone to try for the priority fly shipping price of 6.50! Do be careful when ordering on the web, some of it is dirty due to the manufacturing process.


----------



## Kaddock (Feb 24, 2009)

great ideas here!!! i am going to start a new culture tomorrow, will probably go with the coffee filters! now if my dang flies would keep from reverting back to having wings... only one so far tho! scary! i thought i would have a mass escape... that would be the end of my hobby if my fiance found out...


----------



## Katnapper (Feb 24, 2009)

hibiscusmile said:


> I am so slow at putting on the old site


So when will the new site be up, Rebecca?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 24, 2009)

2 weeks ha ha ha ha, cant help it, remember the movie with Tom Hanks, Money pit? and the construction co said it would be finished in two weeks? hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa :angry:  :blink:  

if I had some help it would be done, but as it is, I only get a few minutes here and there to work on it....

U would think with all those feet the mantis have I could get one of them to take dictation!


----------

